# Beeswax squares



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Cool. I was a dumb ars and bought some molds from a fellow on ebay I think I paid $20.00 each I like yours much better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yeogi75 (Oct 25, 2014)

yes good keep it simple saves money weigh a bar so you know what you are useing


----------

